
glChAoS.P: Real-time 3D strange attractors scout and hypercomplex fractals - ivank
https://github.com/BrutPitt/glChAoS.P
======
gunn
The released mac didn't work for me, but the webassembly webGL version is
excellent -
[https://michelemorrone.eu/glchaosp/webGL.html](https://michelemorrone.eu/glchaosp/webGL.html)

~~~
FraKtus
For me, I need to run the application from the terminal and it works. I do
something like:

cd /Users/..../glChAoS.P-1.4.0

./glChAoSP_OSX

And I see a beautiful fractal!

~~~
BrutPitt
Now, with last update, the missed script was added and was corrected also the
"no such file or directory" error (was related to security exception of
"unidentified downloaded software", and Finder returned me a "private" link,
not he real one) So I rewrote it: now seems work

------
johnisgood
I tried to take a screenshot using Shift-Prtsc and I got:

    
    
        double free or corruption (!prev)
        Aborted (core dumped)
    

I will give you more details when I get the time!

~~~
BrutPitt
Thanks for your report. When you get time, please tell me on which Operating
System (thanks!)

Try also to go in "settings" menu and select an existing "screenShots" path in
"preferred path" section... and after save prog.Settings (It's a new
feature... maybe the bug is there)

~~~
johnisgood
I tried it under Linux (x86_64). I will try what you said when I get the time,
hopefully soon enough!

------
genericacct
Very cool, I had no idea you could use imgui in WASM

~~~
BrutPitt
Yes, ImGui works fine in WASM. Look my imGuIZMO.quat and glslSmartDeNoise
simplest projects on how integrate ImGui in WASM, with GLFW and SDL:
[https://github.com/BrutPitt](https://github.com/BrutPitt)

P.S. imGuIZMO.quat have also "ImGui_demo" inside it

~~~
ktpsns
Hi Michele! Cool to see you here. You have an amazing website. Very cool
stuff, with a good eye for the detail. Maybe the first concurrency to
[http://acko.net/](http://acko.net/) which I have seen in years. Keep up!

~~~
BrutPitt
Ciao. Thanks for the appreciation. I know well
[http://acko.net/](http://acko.net/), is very very beautiful one, and also for
me is the number one! I still working on my site and it's very distant from
acko... but thanks again ;)

------
Jylanthas
hell yes

